# Canon 550D Lenses



## mddycrrll (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi all, hope I'm posting this in the correct forum! 

I have a Canon 500D which included both the 18-55mm and 55-250mm lenses as part of the kit. I've been having fun with the 18-55mm, rarely use the 55-250mm and also purchased the 50mm f/1.8 a little while back which I also enjoy using. I'm getting that feeling like I want to try out something new but while I feel I'm pretty adept with the camera itself I am fairly useless at figuring out what the next sort of.. 'step up' would be. I want to take better quality photos and push the camera a bit further - make the most of it and get the best quality possible without having to actually step up to a more expensive model. Am I searching for the non-existant? Can anyone recommend which lenses I should be looking at? I tend to lean towards portrait photography and a lot of the time I shoot in low-light if that's of any use.

Your help would be appreciated!


----------



## jahcyber (Nov 19, 2011)

I've got a 550D too. The first 'upgrade' I bought was the 18-200mm IS which effectively made my 18-55 useless* to me now. Then, after shooting an indoor concert I realized I needed something more flexible than my 50mm f/1.8. That's the 24-70mm f/2.8. It's not cheap, thus I'm now starting to save up for it.

*I still actually use it every now and then experimentally...e.g. inverting it to do macro shoots.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. From what you have now you probably know what your preferred focal lengths are. The 2 zooms you have are quite ok but will show limitations in lower light. I have an 85mm f1.8 which is nice for low light and portrait shots but you have to be well back. A lot of people recommend kit replacements as the tamron, sigma or Canon with similar focal lengths 17 or 18 to 50 or 55mm with the 2.8 aperture and swear by these. The 24-70 is recommend above but I would think it be better for a full frame camera. Decide you focal length requirements and post a similar question, you will then probably get a little better guidance.


----------

